# Pulling pork cold?



## cybball (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, I tackled 40lbs of boston butt all day yesterday (not literally)  :).  Hit the stall that went on forever, not to mention the snow storm with high winds that hit, so last night, I brought them inside and put them in the oven at 250 for the last 2 hours.  Got them up to 204 and pulled them out.  I let them rest for 1/2 hour, then got them into the fridge whole as I was wiped out and needed some sleep.

My question is, can they be shredded / pulled cold?  Or, should I warm them up some to do this?  They tasted fantastic (made a sammie last night).  I need to remove the bones, shred, and bag them up for a party and just wasn't sure how to tackle them.

Thanks!!!
Jason


----------



## venture (Feb 5, 2014)

It has happened to me.

I pull while still warm.  Very difficult later.

If cold, you will probably end up either chopping or struggling and cussin.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 5, 2014)

yea you will want to heat them back up to pull them.


----------

